# Is this a female bristlenose pleco?!



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2016)

Is this a bristlenose pleco? If so am I safe to assume it's female? It's about 5inches


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

It looks like a male to me hats just getting his bristles.


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2016)

Platy Lover said:


> It looks like a male to me hats just getting his bristles.


YA. I'm not sure I have two younger ones and they have more developed bristles.. I figured since it was much larger then my others it would be a female because I hear some grow smaller bristles.... well it's in an adoption tank an it's only 1 dollar and it has some fin damage I might just pick it up and throw it in my quarantine tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

females typically have no visible bristles like this one (an albino)








I don't think I ever want a pleco again (had a leopard sailfin pleco until it was 13".. got too big for even a monster canister filter to handle). But if I did I'd get a female bn. I don't like the bristles on the males.


----------



## Irenical (Sep 18, 2016)

Ya i bought it anyways.... i felt it was worth the dollar but I'm looking for a female! But as soon as I get my 180 gallon back up and cycled it will be going into that tank, though I have no idea what to do with that tanks it was bare bottom.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> females typically have no visible bristles like this one (an albino)
> 
> I don't think I ever want a pleco again (had a leopard sailfin pleco until it was 13".. got too big for even a monster canister filter to handle). But if I did I'd get a female bn. I don't like the bristles on the males.


What's not to like? lol He's cute in an ugly sort of way


----------



## 24carlosh (Nov 4, 2021)

That's a female


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I would assume that it's matured enough at this point that the OP figured it out.


----------

